# Xanax doesn't seem to work for me



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

My therapist gave me a prescription of Xanax for extreme situations that requires more than the Paxil I take. So far I've only taken it two times and both times I felt it didn't help at all. It made me feel drowsy with a bit of depression and I still felt nervous and very uptight after taking it. How am I supposed to feel on this? How does Xanax help you? The dose is 1 MG and like I said, I'm only taking it in stressful situations... IE. job interview... but I need something that works cause I start a new job soon and would feel safer with a emergency pill to take, so I don't freak out the first couple of days. WHat do you guys think? Is the dose too low? Too high? Or just not the right anxiety medication?


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

xanax doesn't seem to help for me either. I've tried several different doses. I've tried 2mg and I fell asleep for a whole day.

I'd maybe try to switch to klonopin.


----------



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's weird. I took the xanax around 4:30 pm and then the next day when I woke up, the previous day felt like a dream to me. Really weird


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

anxiousdude said:


> Yeah, it's weird. I took the xanax around 4:30 pm and then the next day when I woke up, the previous day felt like a dream to me. Really weird


haha. same here.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Same here, xanax doesn't work very well for me. I would suggest trying valium if you want a short acting benzo (works much better for me) or klonopin for a longer acting one. Have not tried ativan but that would be another choice for a short-medium acting benzo. Everybody is different so don't write off benzos based on a single experience.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like too high a dose to me. How about trying .25 or .50 mg. dose then if that doesn't work take a beta blocker like inderal. That definitely helps me and I'm more focused with it.


----------



## onehandclapping (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm on .25 and works for me. If I take them too close together I get sleepy.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It never did anything to help me. Just made me feel a little weird.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I take .25mg, and I can get through things like interviews without having a heart attack. I'll still have anxiety issues/indicators. It just helps me to relax much more than if I didn't take it.


----------



## cbc15156 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi all im new to this forum so please excuse my ignorance if im not in the right place. this is my first post. i was recently put on 2 mg xanax xr 3 times per day because the peak effectiveness is at 6-8 hours and then it slowly starts to "poop out" as they say...anyways my question is after it has reached a steady state in my blood stream what will the constant dosage be in my system? 2mg or 6 mg?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cbc15156 said:


> i was recently put on 2 mg xanax xr 3 times per day because the peak effectiveness is at 6-8 hours and then it slowly starts to "poop out" as they say...


1. What's the point of XR if you need to take it 3 times a day?:stu Regular Xanax is typically taken 4 times a day and vastly cheaper.

2. How did you manage to get 6 mg a day? That's huge by most standards. Though I seem to set the standard on SAS for "Xanax munching" at 10 mg daily (using the regular immediate release kind).


----------



## cbc15156 (Dec 10, 2008)

i got prescribed it 3 times a day bc after 8 hours the level of xanax in the blood stream begins to drop and so my psychiatrist wanted to avoid this bc i was still having panic attacks on 2mg twice a day...


----------



## cbc15156 (Dec 10, 2008)

anyoneeee? would my steady state be 2 mg or 6 mg


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

cbc15156 said:


> anyoneeee? would my steady state be 2 mg or 6 mg


It wouldn't be either, the amount in your blood is not measured that way. What exactly is your question or concern? The question the way you are asking it is no answerable.


----------



## cbc15156 (Dec 10, 2008)

i know it would actually be 6 mg of the drug in my system it's nanograms per milliter or some **** but what im asking is if my steady state would be equivilent to 2 mg or 6 mg (whatever the corresponding ng/mL may be)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

why not try clonazepam (klonopin) cheap if you have insurance or not and are good for making the patient drowsy


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

deleted


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ that's rubbish. Ignore it. I didn't realize you are taking the extended release formulation of Xanax. I am not certain of the pharmacokinetics for it but I suspect that most of the time your plasma conc.of the drug will be between 2mg and 6mg over total volume.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

if u want a stronger effect crush the pill up and wrap it in a little toilet paper and swallow it, it breaks down faster making the effect stronger but it also lasts less time, the toilet paper is 2 avoid the bad taste if u can stand the taste of a broken up pill then go 4 it its called parachuting  i guarantee if u do this with 2 xanax bars ull feel something------------FOR INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY!!!!


----------



## NotALoser? (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know there are people who don't feel the effects of xanax. For me it is a wonder drug.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

cbc15156 said:


> i know it would actually be 6 mg of the drug in my system it's nanograms per milliter or some **** but what im asking is if my steady state would be equivilent to 2 mg or 6 mg (whatever the corresponding ng/mL may be)


It depends on the individual, for some people XR lasts 24 hours, others only 8. Lets say regular xanax lasts someone 4 hours and XR lasts them 12 hours. In that case you would divide the XR dose by 3 to come up with the "steady state" regular xanax equivalent. So in that example 6mg would be equal to a regular xanax dose of 2mg.

Here's a graph from the manufacturer to drive home the point


----------



## cbc15156 (Dec 10, 2008)

to kush: i do not abuse my benzo's...i need them and therefore do not abuse them...usually haha and if i do i use the immediate release:b and to x33 or whatever ur name was haha thank you very much! ive been trying to find that answer forever!


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

I took it for a few months a long time ago but had to stop because I couldn't walk. It did something to my legs. I was wobbly for a while then I just couldn't walk. :no

It worked otherwise for a very short period of time but I had to keep upping the dose.

Get off of it if you can and as quickly as possible. I don't take anything now, not even a drink. I had to change my life completely. When our lives just aren't working the way it is and you NEED to make changes and don't, that's when we start taking all these drugs just to cope. Think about your situation and ask yourself if you are really happy. I know I was totally miserable and in denial. It took me a really long time to extricate myself from the situations and even after I did it has taken a long time to get over them and heal. I'm not Happy, Happy now but I am not Miserable like I used to be.


----------



## Me1979 (Jul 16, 2012)

*I know you posted in 2008 but...*

Xanax is a crock. It works differently with each individual. I take Ativan strictly for anxiety. Not depression. Ativan has its downer effects at first but it is the only thing that has helped me get thru the anxiety and sleeplessness. I can take Xanax now and it does not work. Right now at this moment I have been awake since 6 PM yesterday and it is 11:25 am and i have to try to get to sleep and wake up at 5. I have a 12 hour job., I took Xanax last night because i didnt have my Ativan refilled. I was wide awake! I dont know why Xanax doesnt work for me but its just ,,,,,not right for me i suppose. Ativan works. I can sleep and maybe -hopefully- sleep today a wee bit and work tonight as best as i can. This is all I know. I want to know why Xanax doesnt work for Ativan users. IS there a chemical reason? Or is Xanax just as I thought....crap?
Ativan is different and less harmful and less addictive. I do know that for sure. lets hope and pray all of us with anxieties can get on and stay as well as we can. I really have had hard times with my anxiety and i hope the best for all of us. ~Peace and blessings


----------

